# bugging a fish sightings



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

mmmm lobster sounds good  bet you take a rod with you next time


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

A thread is useless without pics... 

And yes, these bugs came from the same area described.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

usually I am prepped from bottom to top. This trip was designed as lobstering only based on noaa's "2 ft or less..." It was very bad with sloppy washing machine seas and average height of 3+..... I dont mind trolling or drifting in the 3+ in the hewes, but anchoring up was a big no no... Oh well, theres always next time..... I should have a couple more reports for this weekend after my charters....


----------

